
Show HN: Exorbitant Email Addresses - bokheh
I posted this a couple of months ago, but &quot;anon&quot; user gatherhunter (or something), jumped straight to name calling it a &quot;joke&quot; and &quot;creepy&quot; and &quot;illegal&quot; and
killed the thread.<p>The main criticism was against the terms. I checked the terms of GMail, FB, and so on and see they all include provisions for inspecting all data in the system to comply
with the law, and for the operation of the service. It&#x27;s actually pretty normal, and illegal to not check if content complies with the law, just as I thought.<p>Also, as the purchase is so huge, verifying identity is part of KYC AML regs. So again, it seems this anon user&#x27;s hysterical name calling was a high pitched shriek that the tribe responded to without thinking,
 but actually goes against the law, while pretending to be for it.<p>How does this sort of counterfactual, abusive comment get through the HN hivemind &#x2F; filters, again?<p>Anyway, reposting now to get some love and affection for this beauty of an idea.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;unobtainium.email&#x2F;?ukyli=udiyd
======
arkitaip
Maybe don't do side projects like this if you can't stand criticism.
Especially since the entire concept actually seems like a practical joke.

